# Social-experiments/pranks as exposure therapy



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

There is a community of Youtubers, who upload videos of themselves performing social experiments and/or pranks in public. Example:






I like to watch them once in awhile, its kind of a guilty pleasure. Usually they try to put themselves in extremely awkward and uncomfortable situations. The whole point, of course, is to get a reaction out of people. Sometimes people find it funny and laugh, sometimes they find it creepy, sometimes they get irritated. So, the responses vary, as you would assume.

Considering, we as long time SA sufferers, fear appearing strange or awkward to strangers, and fear the consequent responses, do you think something like this would make a good exposure exercise?

Honestly, I don't think I would have the balls to do this, but I would like to know what people think nonetheless.

Also, if someone were to attempt this, I would love to see video! I'm not really expecting anything... but if you do, it would be cool if you recorded and posted the video in this thread.


----------



## lolwow1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been a huge fan of videos like these for a couple years now and I'm glad you posted this. A lot of the pranksters themselves had anxiety issues and used videos as a way to get out of their shells. I do think it is effective


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

i like this idea. i would do it, if i had time. i would do one where i smell really bad.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

lolwow1 said:


> I've been a huge fan of videos like these for a couple years now and I'm glad you posted this. *A lot of the pranksters themselves had anxiety issues and used videos as a way to get out of their shells.* I do think it is effective


 I wasn't aware of that, but it makes perfect sense in a way.

You've probably heard of Andrew Hales (youtube channel LAHWF). That dude is a genius. I've watched pretty much all his videos and I honestly don't know if he is just a really good actor, or he is actually socially awkward. I'd buy the latter at this point.

And yeah, I cant imagine how this would not be effective exposure therapy. Takes a lot of courage to do it, though. One of these days I'm gonna grow a pair and try it.



popeet said:


> i like this idea. i would do it, if i had time. i would do one where i smell really bad.


 You should so do this! :troll


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I love videos like that. My favorite is Surveillance Camera Man. Too bad youtube took his videos down. 




I wouldn't be able to do stuff like that. Even if I had the confidence, I wouldn't be able to keep a straight face.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> I love videos like that. My favorite is Surveillance Camera Man. Too bad youtube took his videos down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That dudes lucky he didn't get his *** beat. Not sure how I feel about that one...He's got some brass balls, I'll give him that.


----------



## Nothing to lose (Mar 28, 2015)

i would really like to try this out, but i dont have the courage to do it on my own. i need to find a friend who likes to do stuff like that first.


----------

